# Woodie comes through again



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Most nights that Woody Nash fishes with me 
we will catch a flathead. Last night was no exception.










When I got it out Woody looked at me like:
Thats just like a flathead--only smaller
He did his duty and licked the little female
at every opportunity. She was clean and 
swelled with eggs but not yet red at her 
egg layer.

The night started with Rob telling me my hook was already
tangled as we prepared to set lines. Since it was right by the
bank I leaned over the side of the boat to untangle it in the
shallow water. I told Rob I saw them do this on Swamp People
Turned out to be a wheel (from and old Dodge I think)

The flat was small but at least my hooking percentage is still
100% this year


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice fish you fish mainly lakes?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

A small ones better than none, too bad you guys didn't hook into another for Rob, but it had to beat where I was at last nite. At work! Nice job guys.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Woody wanted to lick more fish, but all I could manage was a softshell! Even without a fish I enjoyed the evening. Just wish that I could get of fishing more often these days. Working for a living sucks. I am ready to become a mountain man, but the wife isn't too fond of the idea.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Woody the "kitty licker" :^D


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh yeah, helloooo Justcrazyyyy wassup doooood!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Cute puppy!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Ak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The international angler.

Rob didn't treat that leatherback as I requested and it swam
away with a little foot jewelry. 

Woody looked as us like he wanted to say:

"Am I getting old or are these fish smaller these days?"


----------

